# Tax Programs



## Runningwolf (Jan 25, 2014)

Which is your favorite tax program. I've been using Turbo Tax for years and I know the H&R Block program will pick find my info from last year if I change.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been using Turbo Tax for many years after the one I had been using got bought out. Used H&R one year but for whatever reason went back to Turbo Tax. I'm thinking to save some bucks I'll try using this... http://www.freetaxusa.com/ for 2013.


----------



## jojabri (Jan 25, 2014)

My hubby uses H&R Block. I think it's more of a force of habit as they already have his info so it's faster. Also, as self-employed with payroll to others and other deductions to factor in, it's a bit more complicated than getting a w-9 and just plugging those in. I think he also finds it easier that way because as I said, force of habit, and he already knows the programs.

My parents do NEITHER, they go to the local library and have the AARP volunteers do it. There it is absolutely FREE and they seriously get you every last red cent they can get you.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2014)

Used to use Turbo Tax until they jacked up the price sky high and you had to upgrade to the "premium" just to get a Schedule C. WTF????? Switched over to Kiplinger's Tax Cut after that and then it got bought out by H&R Block. Every year in January Amazon has it as a Gold Box item for a day and I snag it then for ~$17 delivered AND it will do Schedule C AND they give you 4 free Federal returns so the whole family can use it and file for cheap.


----------



## Julie (Jan 25, 2014)

I have used H&R Block but I think TurboRax is better, and recently I have used Taxusa, I think that is the name. But since our income is higher than what is allowed for free filing, I started to just file directly with the IRS. I do tax returns on the side so it does not bother me to just fill in the forms and submit them.


----------



## richmke (Jan 25, 2014)

I have been using Taxact (www.taxact.com) for years (download version). For the first few years, I used the free federal version. Last year, I finally started paying for the version that imports ($12.99) plus $7 for 4 additional e-files (total of 5 e-files). I do taxes for me, my kids, and my parents. If they ever have a similar offer for the State, I would do that too. But, for now, the State is easy enough to do manually once the Federal is done.

While the online versions may be cheaper, you never know about security. So, that is why I prefer the download version. I believe it will import from the other tax programs.

The Federal Taxact is about the same cost as the others. But, the State is much cheaper. Note: If you do the State, make sure you DO NOT do load the State portion until you are sure your Federal is done. I have had some issues of one or two numbers not getting updated in the State when I change something in the Federal.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 25, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Used to use Turbo Tax until they jacked up the price sky high and you had to upgrade to the "premium" just to get a Schedule C. WTF????? Switched over to Kiplinger's Tax Cut after that and then it got bought out by H&R Block. Every year in January Amazon has it as a Gold Box item for a day and I snag it then for ~$17 delivered AND it will do Schedule C AND they give you 4 free Federal returns so the whole family can use it and file for cheap.



Been using H&R Block on line forever. 

Mike: has that one day deal already happened?


----------



## richmke (Jan 25, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Been using H&R Block forever.
> 
> Mike: has that one day deal already happened?



The Basic version includes 5 e-files, and is $19.99 for download off their website.


----------



## Thig (Jan 25, 2014)

As a CPA I use Ultratax, but then the total software package is over $10,000.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## GreginND (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a tax preparer do my taxes and I'm very glad I do.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 25, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Been using H&R Block on line forever.
> 
> Mike: has that one day deal already happened?



Unfortunately, yes. It happened on January 3, 2014. I snagged the Deluxe version for $17.99. Last year I only paid $16.99. Again it comes with 4 (or) 5 free filings.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 25, 2014)

As a business owner, I have our accountant file for us, the difference between our last accountant and the current guy was night and day, the first year alone he couldn't believe what the last guy missed, cost us over $3500 in $$ that we should have been refunded!
I'm happy that this guy files ours, and believe me, I don't get into that whole nonsense of trying to squeeze every last penny by stretching the truth, I don't need the IRS coming down on us.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 25, 2014)

I use Turbo Tax. I actually just picked up a copy today.


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 25, 2014)

I use Taxact (www.taxact.com)


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 26, 2014)

I like Taxslayer. I've been using it for years.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 26, 2014)

I have been using turbo for years. I see now I have to buy the basic in order to see my 2012 return. I may be changing next year. I guess I could run up the road to Dublin and let Thig do my taxes on that system but I will need both arms and both legs to drive back home. So, I will do mine again this year!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 26, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> I have been using turbo for years. I see now I have to buy the basic in order to see my 2012 return. I may be changing next year. I guess I could run up the road to Dublin and let Thig do my taxes on that system but I will need both arms and both legs to drive back home. So, I will do mine again this year!


When you're done doing your taxes you should print them to a PDF. Then you won't need the program to open it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2014)

Derek, I agree. I print my complete set out and save it electronically to a pdf also. That saved my a$s two years ago when I was audited.


----------



## LisaCampbell (Jan 29, 2014)

Great!! I am a regular user of Turbotax from 4 years. I am satisfied with it. Its very simple and quick. Since it is costlier i have got the turbotax discount coupons from www.a2zdeals.com . Now i hope i will get my refund soon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 29, 2014)

LisaCampbell said:


> Great!! I am a regular user of Turbotax from 4 years. I am satisfied with it. Its very simple and quick. Since it is costlier i have got the turbotax discount coupons from www.a2zdeals.com . Now i hope i will get my refund soon.



But with this deal you're paying additional for the state when it's included for free in others


----------

